
Gender pay gap in modeling - syntexis
http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/article/37456449/top-modelling-agent-says-male-models-suffer-big-pay-gap-compared-to-women
======
notgood
If you sell tampons to a woman no-one bats an eye, and if you try to sell them
to men people will point out the silliness of the idea.

But this simple understanding gets thrown out of the window as soon as jobs
are involved. For example males playing football make much more money than
their female counterparts; simple logic tell us it's because people like to
watch the athletes of top psyche, it's just that they happen to be male thanks
to evolutionary predisposition. Males have more strength in the majority
muscles in humans and most mammals (only exception is buttocks and upper
legs). But no, people likes to immediately assume it's because sexism, a "they
against us" mentality where it must be patriarchy or misogyny instead of
looking for the most simple explication driven by the market.

And then if you make an average of how much women make and you happen to
inclue athletes then this disparity will show up, and people will say stuff
live "look women make 77% of what men do, sexism!" Instead of looking at the
million variables, conditions of each gender and how they relate to every
possible occupation/job field.

------
kozikow
There is no gender difference when the product you are selling is your brain.
I don't see a point in pretending there is no difference, where you primary
product is your physique.

~~~
NoPiece
There are gender differences in the brain as well.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neuroscience_of_sex_differen...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neuroscience_of_sex_differences)

~~~
Moshe_Silnorin
These are entirely the result of socialization. Though the body is subject to
natural selection and sexual dimorphism, the brain is subject only to the laws
of Lysenkoism.

~~~
jabgrabdthrow
Saying "entirely" is not only demonstrably false but ultimately harmful if we
are talking about pay gaps and irrelevance of gender for advanced mental work
- people get "reactive" once they realize they have been lied to about gender
differences.

Some random quotes from the wiki article:

"Several studies have shown the hippocampi of men and women to differ
anatomically, neurochemically, and also in degree of long-term potentiation."

"In accordance with the sexual dimorphism of the amygdala, the right VPMC is
more dominant in an active limbic system for males while the left is more
dominant in females. These differences carry out to a behavioral level."

"Positron emission tomography studies have shown that men and women ranging
from the ages of 19 to 32 years old metabolize glucose at significantly
different rates in the orbital prefrontal cortex. Infant males who exhibited
lesions on their orbital prefrontal cortex struggled with object reversal
experiments, but females exhibiting such lesions did not have impaired
performance in object reversal."

~~~
Bartweiss
The "Lysenkoism" bit makes me pretty confident he's being sarcastic. That was
the Stalinist rejection of Mendelian genetics, so it's a claim that mental
differences are governed by a totally invalid theory.

~~~
jabgrabdthrow
haha, oops. Internet

------
SilasX
Why is this flagged? It's a legit source and an interesting topic.

~~~
jshevek
It is an interesting topic, and it is an important one for keeping perspective
on various alleged pay gaps.

Maybe we are only allowed to discuss 'pay gaps' that have direct relevance to
the software industry.

------
bmmayer1
But why male models?

~~~
f7612sgkas
Probably because female models have a higher ROI (convert more buyers than
male ones).

This would be a rational explanation. Of course the real explanation is
misandry!

~~~
haney
I think they were referencing a scene in Zoolander.

